# Webbing Solution



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.fiberglasshawaii.com/resins/resins-gelcoats/gelcoat-usage.pdf

webbing application bottom of page, left side


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> http://www.fiberglasshawaii.com/resins/resins-gelcoats/gelcoat-usage.pdf
> 
> webbing application bottom of page, left side



Cool. Do you know if they sell gelcoat by the quart? I know the gallon of gelcoat is $30 at the local marine store.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh yeah, by the way, you're are the man when it comes to google hands down. Way to earn a position on the forum!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've seen white gelcoat sold by the quart can.
Pigments also for coloring the gelcoat.
Used to get it at a marine hardware store
north of the Miami River at NW 27 ave.
Check your local suppliers.
West Marine had some the last I looked locally.


----------



## kuzus (Apr 23, 2009)

Fiberglass Coatings has it in pints, quarts, and gallons. Cheaper than West Marine. 800-272-7890 There is a store in Ft. Laud or we will UPS it. $30 for gelcoat is pretty reasonable though.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Fiberglass Coatings has it in pints, quarts, and gallons. Cheaper than West Marine. 800-272-7890 There is a store in Ft. Laud or we will UPS it. $30 for gelcoat is pretty reasonable though.



I picked up the webbing solution. I was going to get a quart of black gelcoat but the guy told me to save my money and just use polyester resin with black pigment. He told me to mix 1 to 1 webbing solution with polyester resin (with catalyst and black pigment), then 10% acetone and spray it. I'm going to give it a try and see if it works.


----------

